# Toilet Paper Tablets --- I had to know.



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

*A recent video caught my eye and curiosity, so I had to watch. It is for real. A bit pricey but not for the benefit of size and hygiene. I put a link to Amazon to purchase and the video to watch. Enjoy. I have no connection with this product or the video maker.*






https://www.amazon.com/Wysi-Wipe-Mu...=1497732537&sr=1-2&keywords=compressed+towels


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

*Amazing!*

And these things have been out for years? More evidence I've been living under a rock.....never heard of 'em!! But you can bet I'm gonna ORDER a bunch of 'em!! Anything that reduces size/weight of the BOB's is more than welcome!! :2thumb::beercheer:


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Why are these not in every store in America!?


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

This might be hard to believe but... Folks may have been correct. I didn't know EVERYTHING.

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

This should be down somewhere where non forum supporters can see it. I think, and I may be wrong, but "Top of the world" is limited to staff and supporters.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Sentry18 said:


> This should be down somewhere where non forum supporters can see it. I think, and I may be wrong, but "Top of the world" is limited to staff and supporters.


If this is a restricted area, I am completely open to moving it where ever the mods wish to move it. All I saw was "Open Chat". so figured place it there. Anywhere it is appropriate works for me.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

I am not a forum supporter and I can see this.
I am going to get some for my GHB.
Thanks


----------



## havasu (Sep 4, 2011)

Seems like great stuff. I will have to find them at my local survival store.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

My daughter had something like this years ago, but I thought they were reusable paper towels. They are sold for that purpose. I think she got hers at REI back when she did more camping.

I wonder if these could be used as a reusable paper towel with a few uses?

Flushing these: would these plug up a sewer or other system? If a person had these, especially in a SHTF situation, you might end up doing the Mexican trash can where your t.p doesn't get flushed, but gets tossed into the trash can.

Cost: .1225 per piece, plus shipping, unless you have Prime. They come in a package of 100 for 12.25


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

These are also known as compressed wash cloths.

https://www.ebay.com/i/201421897897?chn=ps&dispItem=1

https://www.walmart.com/ip/BikeMast...4629&wl11=online&wl12=804627030&wl13=&veh=sem


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

*Cabelas is the only place other than Amazon I've found these!!*



havasu said:


> Seems like great stuff. I will have to find them at my local survival store.


*Cabelas has the EZ Towels I've found,* don't see any "toilet paper tablets," though, other than on Amazon!! Went through about 40 pages on Google, DuckDuckGo, and Bing.....can't find anything outside of Amazon and Cabelas!! Amazing....you'd think these things would be in every "outdoors store," Walmart and Target in the country!! :ghost: :scratch

http://www.cabelas.com/product/EZ-Towel-Pack/701655.uts


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Grimm said:


> These are also known as compressed wash cloths.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/i/201421897897?chn=ps&dispItem=1
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/BikeMast...4629&wl11=online&wl12=804627030&wl13=&veh=sem


Why doesn't MY Walmart list them???/ I went through about 40 pages, and the only places I saw them were Amazon and Cabelas!! Dammmmnnnn, you're Gooood!!! :surrender:


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Grimm said:


> These are also known as compressed wash cloths.


Yes, that is exactly what the ones she had were called.


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

I wonder how they work and you're in a really bad situation with no water?

Can ya suck on them?


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

bbqjoe said:


> I wonder how they work and you're in a really bad situation with no water? Can ya suck on them?


Well, if that didn't work, ya could always....well, you know....


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

weedygarden said:


> My daughter had something like this years ago, but I thought they were reusable paper towels. They are sold for that purpose. I think she got hers at REI back when she did more camping.
> 
> I wonder if these could be used as a reusable paper towel with a few uses?
> 
> ...


From what little I researched these, here are a few answers. Yes they can be reused with a bit of gentle care. Some brands are Bio-degradable (made from cellulose) other are made from man made fiber (rayon I think). If you watched the video, very little water is required to release compression. Less than a one second dip.


----------



## obg12 (Apr 9, 2016)

You can buy 50 for under 4.00 on ebay,search washcloth compressed


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Tractor trailer truck of tp is top priority when the shtf! I have grown accustom to it and i don't want to imagine a world with out it!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

tmttactical said:


> If this is a restricted area, I am completely open to moving it where ever the mods wish to move it. All I saw was "Open Chat". so figured place it there. Anywhere it is appropriate works for me.


I see it got moved. The mods are on top of stuff here!


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

I've been carrying Kleenex travel packs in my GHB and turkey hunting backpack for years. They are slightly larger than a pack of cigarettes and cello wrapped against moisture in a reclosable wrapper.


----------



## ZangLussuria (May 25, 2012)

Have had these stocked in my BOB for years. Also have a few in my EDC hygiene pouch and in my kids' diaper bags. Depends where one gets them from, they come in a small Ziploc type bag or in blister packs.
They're much thinner than regular compressed face towels/wash cloths but still reusable. They'r like stronger wet wipes.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

To add to the TP, if you check the camping section at walmart they have the Coleman "shaved" soap packs. It's a small 1"x1" paper thin sheet of soap. I carry them in my backpack so no matter where I "go" I can have soap to wash my hands. https://www.walmart.com/ip/Coleman-Camp-Soap-Sheets-50pk/19235993


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

TM you beat me. Just saw a youtube on this, went to post the link to find you've beat me to it!

I must have been under the same rock as Pess!


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Pessimistic2 said:


> *Cabelas has the EZ Towels...*


*

BINGO. I can use my Cabela's points!*


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

I just saw that they are building a Cabellas as in El Paso. Finally one close enough to go see what everyone gets excited about.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

terri9630 said:


> I just saw that they are building a Cabellas as in El Paso. Finally one close enough to go see what everyone gets excited about.


I hear you on that, I think Arizona only has one Cabellas in the state and it is not near me.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

tmttactical said:


> I hear you on that, I think Arizona only has one Cabellas in the state and it is not near me.


This one is still a 5 hour round trip but... what isn't??


----------

